# 2016 Air Filter



## mbe0884 (Mar 13, 2013)

Anyone know if the redesign will use the same model air filter as the previous generation? I have a K & N filter and would hope they are interchangeable. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Boostpatrol (Jul 30, 2013)

The filter is a round style. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Boostpatrol said:


> The filter is a round style.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


This, it's a cone style filter. Best bet is make a for sale post for it if you can't find a local who wants it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:


----------

